# Fly line for surf fishing?



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

I just bought a Galvan T10 to fish the surf and jetties. What fly line should I go with? I was thinking of a clear tip intermediate sinking line. I've never fly fished the surf so any tips would be appreciated.

Also would this same line be good for blind casting for large trout in the winter? Or would should I stick my redfish line?


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

The jetty fly guys here in Rockport that fish the jetties at Port A use the intermediate sink tip lines, gotta get the fly down some.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I wade fished the surf a lot this past summer and from my experience sink tip is not the way to go. Def for jetties but not for wading the surf w the long rod. IMHO. The problem with sink tip in the surf is that you have to strip the fly line close enough to pick it back up and cast again. You cant pick up forty feet of sunken line and recast. Its nearly impossible. Also, when the line is coiled up next to you, it will start to sink making it harder to cast. Try a floating line with a little bit longer leader and a heavier fly if you want it to sink. A standard 9-10ft leader will hit bottom if wade fishing the surf. just fish it slower and allow time to sink. 

If you are in a boat or on the jetties then you should be OK with the sink tip.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I've used a couple lines with good results. I use a floating rio bonefish. The taper is exactly like their redfish one. It could use a little longer head because it isn't ideal for longer casts. I tend to, or prefer to Cast to sign while in the surf, and it's good for that. 

I've also used a rio tarpon short with a clear intermediate tip but the rest floats. It's heavy and punches through wind pretty well. I have that on my 10wt. 

I haven't done a bunch of jetty fishing. 

The issues I have in surf is if I get too much running line out, it tends to tangle. I never have liked baskets, but am able to manage the tangles by keeping less line out. I get casts where I castall the lne out and hit the reel hard, but that's better than having too much out and getting a big tangle. 

I use longer leaders of fluorocarbon and that gets the fly down. I use a baitfish pattern and have caught a lot of trout on it and some other fish too. You don't have to wait for ideal conditions, sandy water is as good as clear.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

The jetties and surf can be two completely different things.

For surf, on a moderately rough day the waves will kick around a floating fly line and is annoying as hell. Intermediate is what I like to cast from the sand. 

From the jetties, it all depends on what you're targeting. Spanish/bonito on top - floating line. Tarpon/jacks stacked in the water column (usually deep) intermediate or sinking... just be aware of where your line is at all times. And always bring a spare flyline. Always.


Brandon


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The bigger fish came out of pretty rough surf this past August. I wanted to get some work in and casting a 10wt
In The surf is a good workout. 

Most of the time I use my TFO minimag 6-8 wt. For whatever reason, I like this 8ft rod. The second fish came off that. I love fly fishing the surf. You never know what you will get. Bluefish, jacks, lady fish, smacks, the list is long. You have to manage your casts and line. And the wind. But its all doable. I'm no champion caster. I catch as many fish overall as I did when I used plugs And a baitcaster.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on that Galvan T10...good looking reel. I don't own one but they sure look like they would do the job. 

I'd put a good quality braid backing on it and a Rio tarpon short w/clear intermediate tip if it were me. That set-up can handle most situations you will encounter in the surf. 

Curious what rod are you putting it on? 

Yes to the winter trout fishing for big sows.


----------



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

A local shop recommend SA Sonar clear tip.

As far as the rod goes. I was thinking maybe a NRX (love my 8wt), Scott, or sage salt. I have no prior experience with a 10wt so opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

My 10wt is a TFO fly rod chronicles. Got off Sierra Trading Post. It loads with the 10wt Rio tarpon short. I like the rod. I'm not sure where it fits on the fast to slow spectrum. You can spend a ton more. I've casted 2 fly rods I didn't particularly like to cast. A 4 wt sage, 9 ft model, trying to remember the model. I couldn't get a feel for it. Might of been the line. My 8wt Axiom, same story. Might need a different line than what I've paired with it. I don't want to be constantly looking at the line. Is rather feel it. I'm moving towards fiberglass for that reason.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Check out the Beulah Serum lines. Designed specifically for surf casting. It comes with multiple tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

noise.boy said:


> Check out the Beulah Serum lines. Designed specifically for surf casting. It comes with multiple tips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those lines looks nice. Interesting with the changeable tips. Have you had some experience with these? Do you think an 8wt does better with the 200 or 250 grain head? Probably depends or Rod, casting style, wind etc. but I'd appreciate any feedback. I guess a 10wt would call for a 300 or 350.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I forget if he posts on here or not but Ron Mc on the TKF boards raves about the Teeny TS lines and I've tried them.

They're fantastic in the surf or the jetties. 30' sinking head with a 70' floating line. I have TS-350 on my 8wt and TS-450 on my 12. But I am thinking of going to the TS-250 on the 8 and putting the 350 on my 10wt.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

I use a Serum 300 grain on a 10wt scott tidal. We fished it in LA last year too. It's not great for the short game but is excellent for anything over 20'. It's also excellent fishing the jetties from a boat.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

karstopo said:


> Those lines looks nice. Interesting with the changeable tips. Have you had some experience with these? Do you think an 8wt does better with the 200 or 250 grain head? Probably depends or Rod, casting style, wind etc. but I'd appreciate any feedback. I guess a 10wt would call for a 300 or 350.


I throw 200gr and 250gr sink tips on 8 weights of all different makes and models. 8 weights handle these lines well.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

noise.boy said:


> I use a Serum 300 grain on a 10wt scott tidal. We fished it in LA last year too. It's not great for the short game but is excellent for anything over 20'. It's also excellent fishing the jetties from a boat.


How do you like your Scott Tidal 10wt?

I've got one myself and I absolutely love it. It's a steal at that price. I'm looking at getting one in 8wt too but I want to cast it first.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the tidal. I fish it as my go to jetty stick. Lots of backbone. I'd have no fear fighting an adult Tarpon with it. I've got meridian coming. I cast one a while back. Super light in hand and a rocket launcher w/o being too stiff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Get one of the fabric stripping baskets that go on like a belt. A clear slow sink intermediate and a couple different sink rate Teeny lines or the new Leviathan (just like Teeny but easier to find now) can't remember if it's Rio or Airflo that makes them. 250gr is perfect for 8wt.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

x2 on the stripping basket on the waist belt. It can be a challenge to strip to your rod hand in the surf and if you just let it go the wave action and current will suck it down current and will be tough to shoot the line.

Intermediate and sink tips can be a challenge depending on your overall casting ability. I'm partial to sink tips over intermediates but I still have to either strip enough line in to allow me to lift the sink tip easily or roll cast it up and then pick it up to do my back cast.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The only line I've used in the Surf is floating or floating with intermediate tip. Things work best for me when I keep a little more line on the reel than I would normally. Seems like it takes an additional false cast or two to pull the running line out of the water. Being a right hand caster and not really having a left hand cast, in our prevailing southeast flow, I'll mostly set up on the 2nd bar and cast into the first gut. A lot of people ignore the first gut, but there are really good fish in there if the levels are right. The wind and current really determine where I set up. Sometimes even in pretty choppy surf, that first gut is protected enough and deep enough that the fish will be in there. It is usually a puzzle that I have to work out when I get in the water. Wind, surf, and current. I check my websites on wind, tide, and waves so I have an idea before I leave the house. It's rare then when I get down and can't fish it. 

I don't want to wait until we get those rare days with light offshore winds. Years of fishing with plugs let me know what conditions are fishable. Sandy water isn't a problem if the bait is there. The only difference between using plugs and flies is I'm not going to be making any long casts directly into the wind with a fly. But trout can locate your fly in water with one foot of visibilty. I don't know how they do it, lateral line, but they can. Surf fishing with flies is so enjoyable, for me anyways. Easy, a variety of fish. Jetty fishing is alright, but I find it harder to manage slippery, jagged, rocks and hordes of fishermen and I find it tough to do in certain wind conditions.


----------

